# rahmen um jTextArea



## lanzelot (10. Mrz 2006)

Hallo

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. der darstellung von einer TextArea. Wenn ich mit dem Visual Editor in Eclipse eine jTextArea erstelle, vermisse ich den feinen rahmen, der um das jTextField erscheint. 

Ist es möglich, um die jTextArea auch so einen feinen rahmen zu machen?

Gruss Lanzelot


----------



## André Uhres (10. Mrz 2006)

JTextArea kommt normalerweise in ein JScrollPane.
Dann haste einen Rahmen.

```
jScrollPane.setViewportView(jTextArea);
```


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2006)

ah ok. habe bei mir kein scrollpanel gemacht, weil ich genau weiss, wieviele buchstaben maximal rein dürfen. und dafür brauche ich keinen scroll. Aber wenigsten weiss ich jetzt, an was es gelegen hat.

Besten Dank :applaus: 

Lanzelot


----------



## MPW (10. Mrz 2006)

du kannst sie auch in ein JPanel stecken und dann die ganzen netten Borderchen aus javax.swing.border benutzen;-)


----------



## lin (11. Mrz 2006)

wieso setzt du nicht direkt ein Border für die txtarea?
#setBorder(Border b)

edit: vorzugsweise wahrscheinl. n compoundBorder aus emtpy und etched


----------



## MPW (11. Mrz 2006)

obs....hab nicht gewusst, dass das um jede Componente direkt geht, dachte nur Container koennten das.


----------



## Roar (11. Mrz 2006)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> obs....hab nicht gewusst, dass das um jede Componente direkt geht, dachte nur Container koennten das.


jede JComponent ist ein Container
und Container haben kein setBorder(), nur JComponents
also doppelt falsch :lol:


----------



## André Uhres (11. Mrz 2006)

lin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso setzt du nicht direkt ein Border für die txtarea?
> #setBorder(Border b)
> 
> edit: vorzugsweise wahrscheinl. n compoundBorder aus emtpy und etched


Geht natürlich auch. Aber dann würde ich eher dies vorschlagen:

```
jTextArea1.setBorder(jTextField1.getBorder());
```
damit's einheitlich is.


----------



## lin (11. Mrz 2006)

ja, wenn man mit Bordern hantiert muss man schon immer drauf achten dass es einheitlich bleibt...


----------

